# Stick Fighting Scrimage



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 19, 2001)

I would like to invite everyone to my school February 24th, 2002 for an open stick fightering scrimage! This will be a good opportinity to bang sticks with new people. 

When: 2-24-02, 1pm - 4pm 
Where: Horizon Martial Arts 252 Center Rd. West Seneca, NY 716-675-0899 
What to bring: Gloves & Cup. Helmets and sticks will be provided.

Hope to see you there! 

:samurai: :cheers: :armed:


----------



## Black Grass (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like alot-o-fun.

What kinda rules ? Soft sticks or reg sticks ? grappling or striking only?

Any which way sounds kewl.

Regards,

Black Grass


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 19, 2001)

Soft sticks, Striking only.


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 24, 2001)

wish I could be there. Have fun and happy holidays


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 21, 2002)

its good to see that you are having a scrimmage. philippine martial artist who call himself a "fighter" is only fooling himself if he does not engage in matches. when he uses classroom sparring or sparring with his friends for expereince he is also fooling himself. with your friends and classmate, you are to comfortable and there is not enough aggression there for you to get a good fight.

by fighting with people you dont know them, you dont know their style or habits, and you dont care about each others. so the benefit here is that you get more of a stronger, meaner, and intimidating fight. 

eskrima and arnis fighters today are to soft. his feelings get hurt to easy and he is scared to let somebody test him out. he hide behind sayings like "competition is not the street" and "i only fight for the death, like my guro". yeah right.

the reason arnisadors dont get the respect of a true fighter is because he gets his knowledge to easy. he can go to a couple seminars for a few times, and in less than 2 years he is a teacher already. then when his test comes up, only people from his organization are there. now, what kind of test is this when the candidate knows all the people he is about to fight against? using the scrimmage is the second best way to test your boys ability. if you dont bring them people to fight, he will grow up to a be a man who is driving with bad brakes, accept he doesnt know it yet.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *the reason arnisadors dont get the respect of a true fighter is because he gets his knowledge to easy. he can go to a couple seminars for a few times, and in less than 2 years he is a teacher already. *



I've lost count of how many times I've seen this happen. I agree--it impedes the gaining of respect for FMA in the US.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 19, 2002)

Just a reminder of the Stick Scimmage this Sunday. Any out of towners, give me a call if you want to come down early and I'll see how many people I can put in the house and at the school. My cell is 716-432-0803. We train at 11am and Sparr at 1pm.

:apv: :goop: :iws: :snipe2: :CTF: :sniper: :jediduel: :boxing: :duel: :jedi1:


----------



## Black Grass (Feb 20, 2002)

I had every intention of going. However girlfiend put a kibosh on that. Going away to Quebec for the weekend, snowboarding.

next time...

Black Grass


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2002)

Well, I know I had fun in Buffalo.

I would have to agree with revious statments
that to test your self against another unknown
is good. Only becareful and make sure it is
still a 'controlled' situation for this test.

A question(s) on the testing and bringing others 
in? Should you bring in others from different 
arts? i.e. Non-FMA? or different styles within the
FMA community? Or, should it be from the same
system but a different school?


And this leads me to ask the next question(s). 
Does this mean that individual schools then do not
have the ethics to say no at a testing to someone
who is not at that appropriate level? Or are you
saying that just drill(s) fighting and 
demonstrations are the norm and therefore not 
a true test of ones abilities?

Just Curious.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 25, 2002)

It was smaller that I wanted , but we had a good time. we started with some technique and finished with some sparring. Looking forward to the next one!

:ubercool: :wink2:


----------



## Tapps (Feb 25, 2002)

You planned a scrimmage at the same time as the gold medal Hockey game.

You got something against Canadians ?


:flame: :armed: :biggun: 

:snipe:  :stoplurk: :lasma: :ripper: :shock: :teleport:


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 25, 2002)

someone asked "A question(s) on the testing and bringing others 
in? Should you bring in others from different 
arts? i.e. Non-FMA? or different styles within the 
FMA community? Or, should it be from the same 
system but a different school? 

i test my students against other styles more than i test them on each other. i use class time to have them spar to each other so they can learn the technique, and that is not good enough for them to really learn. they have to have people who are not familiar to them. we had arnis/eskrima, kenpo, japanese karate, tang soo do, tkd, boxers and wing chun in our sessions. the only thing i didnt bring in yet is jujitsu, because they are all beginners and i am just working on punching and kicking basics. but in my dc school we had jujitsu and judo students to spar with.

if you keep your students separate from everyone of other styles, i guarantee his performance at fighting (not sparring) will be very low. it will be one of those things were they are okay when they are comfortable doing things like drill and light sparring, but under stress and heavy contact, he will be meek like a lamb.


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 25, 2002)

oh one more thing, sparring with people you dont know helps you think fast. when you are comfortable with your opponent, you can see things while they come in. but with nervousness, you dont know what to expect, and its harder to decide what you will do. the expereince of many different opponents and kinds of fighting styles, help you see things in slow motion, and plan your attack and counters.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 25, 2002)

Excellent points. These are things that I've thought myself. 

Everyone keep thier eyes open for the next scrimmage.


:knight: :roflmao: :duel: :jediduel: :samurai: :ninja:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 26, 2002)

Once in a while I get asked to sit on a promotion board at different schools. If I can get there I usualy do and I try to spar with the person testing if possible. 
I also bring people from other schools into my place. I think the cross training is good for my students, and I like haveing my students know the history,lineage, and techniques of other systems. The brotherhood this promotes is also good. After the other school leaves (usualy the next class) I have a review of what was learned, a disscussion of diffrences, then get back to our regular training. 
My students seem to enjoy this break from the "norm" and the other schools have enjoyed it also.
Yes I also visit other schools, systems, on a somewhat regular bases to learn and share.
Shadow


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 26, 2002)

I hope everyone had a great time on the 24th.  Wish I could have got there but family matters came first.
Shadow 

P.S.  Renegade, thank you for the invatation  maybe next time


----------

